# 25 days to stop experimentations on living animals in Europe !



## MayaK (Oct 6, 2013)

Hello,

I would like to talk to you about the STOP VIVISECTION's petition. It's a petition so that laws about vivisection (experimentation on living rabbits, guinea pigs, monkeys, rats, mice, cats, dogs and so on) can be changed at a European level. Today in Europe we torture and kill animals for "scientific" purpose and most of those experiments are completely useless. 
STOP VIVISECTION needs 1,000,000 signatures before the 1st of November to put vivisection on the agenda of the European Commission. *There are only 25 days to gather the 200 000 missing signatures* and to put a stop to those horrifying experiments.
I thought this website would be a good place to share this petition considering that we all care about the welfare of animals.
This is the *website *where you can sign (it also has informations about the project) : 
STOP VIVISECTION
And the *Facebook page*
https://www.facebook.com/events/514648058596576/
*Please, sign and share this before it's too late.* If this petition fails, we won't have the opportunity to appeal to the European Commission for a long time concerning this issue and I think we all agree that vivisection has already been around for way too long.

Thank you for giving a voice to those who can't defend themselves on their own.

PS : They will ask you for a way to identify yourself when you sign the petition (number of identity card or passport) but it's only because they need to be sure of the number of people who sign up - the petition is completely anonymous and the data base of the people who signed will be destroyed when the 1st of november will come up.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I have signed one of these n facebook, but I wasn't asked for any ID no or passport details, I don't have one anyway, 
I will have a look at the petition link you have posted,and see if it is a different one or the same


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

It is not the same one I have signed before, I have tried 5 times to submit this form but keeps telling me the code I entered is not correct,i know it was each time, so I am afraid I have had to give up, sorry


----------



## MayaK (Oct 6, 2013)

Hello,

thank you for trying. Are you maybe under 18 years old? That's the only reason I see your ID would be refused. As it is a citizen initiative, the participants must be over 18. If you are not I don't really understand, I didn't have any problem signing it with my ID card number (my sister did it with her passport number and she didn't have any problem either). Or are you maybe not a european citizen?


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Signed - I had problems with the code too, it is pretty indistinct. Try asking for the audio version.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Wish I was under 18, but I will try again,


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

No, wont accept code, but I did sign the facebook one


----------



## Donut76 (May 15, 2013)

Unfortunately I don't have a PP or ID number so can't sign


----------



## MayaK (Oct 6, 2013)

It is strange that the code is that hard to read (don't remember that from that particular signing, but it is a recurrent problem for me too in a lot of websites). 
Anyway, thanks to everyone for signing and sharing this initiative. 
They still need around *170 000 signatures and the end of the initiative is getting close*. I'm really afraid they won't have all of them and that the initiave won't pass :scared:

I don't understand why the UK signed so little (around 15 000 people only) when there are so many associations about animal welfare around. I tried contacting some of them, but most of them didn't even seem really interested and none of them advertised it even when they claimed to fight against experimentations on animals:mad2:. I really don't get why. I mean, it's true that there are lots of petitions and the like around. But this initiative does concern a lot of animals and for once it really gives us a chance to change things. It is not just a meaningless petition: it gives us the right to vote against vivisection as a European citizen and I thought most people who care about animals would take this chance to express themselves on this matter.
Ah, I will be so mad if it fails:mad5:
Thanks again for taking the time to read this!


----------

